# Military flashlight Code 4 Jr: looking for info



## Dynacolt (Apr 7, 2005)

I have just bought a G.T Price Code 4 Jr flashlight form a secondhand shop. I have never seen anything like this before. -It looks and feels a lot like a 2AA maglite but has a small pushbutton rubber switch near the head
-No markings on the body or head.
-The head and switch portion unscrews for battery access.
-It has the up-arrow military mark on the tail with numbers 6230-66-026-4439.
-A lanyard clip in the tail that folds flat with the tail.
-A spring steel clip that clips around the body near the head.
-Markings on the rubber switch area are:
CODE 4 JR
G. T. PRICE
PRODUCTS, INC.
LA CA 90058

(sorry, I can't post pics but anyone who knows what I'm talking about might be able to help)

I'm looking for info about the mfg dates (approximate), who they were issued to, lamp type, any comments or reviews or if anyone can point me to a website about this light.
I know GT Price made the military anglehead lights, but I can't find mention of this one.

Thanks in advance,

Dave.


----------



## GeoffChan (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Military flashlight Code 4 Jr: looking for inf*

Hi Dave,

is it one of these?






if it is, you'll be able to change filter colors by pushing it and pulling it.

its strange that it's NSN has -66- and the arrow head means its was made in .au and issued to troops.

geoff


----------



## Sigman (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Military flashlight Code 4 Jr: looking for inf*

I've got one of those lights (no box, package, or documentation though) and a couple new spare bulbs as well. Mine does not have the arrow or NSN markings on the tail though. It does have the "Push/Pull" bezel to allow the choice of red or white light. 

The card the bulbs are on says "T1 Hi-Output 2AA .35amps, G.T. Price Products, INC. Los Angeles, CA 90058". 

Anyone else looking for a "collector's item"? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I was going to mod it, but it just sits in a box.


----------



## Dynacolt (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Military flashlight Code 4 Jr: looking for inf*

Wow! Thanks Geoff, quick response and thanks for doing the pic. I searched google and CPF and found only 2 text references but no pics or info.
Yes it is that light, however, I think mine is older as it has a smooth head like a mag, with no knurling, and the rubber around the switch is the same but no raised guard. It also does not have the push-pull filter colour changer.

I believe the arrow was also and originally used by the British military.

Mine's in average condition, some wear on the body knurling and light scratches on the head. I was amazed to see an unusual flashlight in a rural pawn shop, especially as it came in a Nite Ize holster (could there be another flashoholic hiding in my small town?)

BTW, how do you change the bulb, and where did you get yours?

Thanks Geoff,

Dave.


----------



## Sigman (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Military flashlight Code 4 Jr: looking for inf*

The bezel on mine unscrews from the "switch section", leaving the middle "switch section" detached from the bezel and the battery tube. The bi-pin bulb merely fits in as one in a MiniMag would (on mine).

There is no "guard" on the switch, but I do have the knurling on the head. My clip is silver not black.


----------



## Dynacolt (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Military flashlight Code 4 Jr: looking for inf*

Thanks Sig (I must have taken a few minutes writing my last post so I hadn't seen yours to say thanks for the info).


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Military flashlight Code 4 Jr: looking for inf*

They're pretty common and not collector's items as far as I know. Pilot websites sell them.

GT Price made these for years. At some point in the recent past Keller started a new company with the old Kel-Lite name and bought GT Price. They sold GT Price's flashlights under the new name. Then that company was bought by Noridc who kept selling these models. Nordic went out of business a couple years ago.


----------



## Dynacolt (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Military flashlight Code 4 Jr: looking for inf*

Thanks Abtomat, it's not something I will value highly like some of the custom lights I have, but it is an interesting piece and it was there so I bought it. But seeing as I have it now, I might as well know what it is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Dave.


----------



## junior (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Military flashlight Code 4 Jr: looking for inf*

Hey dynacolt, cool find. That light is one of those, its not worth much, it might not be too bright etc., but you could not walk out that store without buying it. 

My friend has one the lights in question and he was US Ranger. He said he bought it at the PX.


----------



## Dynacolt (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Military flashlight Code 4 Jr: looking for inf*

Thanks Junior, you're right, there was no way I could walk out without buying it and , yes, it ain't all that bright (romantic dinner comes to mind), but it is interesting, and the military arrow seems to be an unusual addition on the one I have.

Dave.


----------



## eteasley (Jan 9, 2007)

I have about three of those. I was stationed in Germany at the time and they were issued to us in the mid 90s if memory serves. For general field use, I would have to rate them as terrible. The lanyard loop came off within the first day of being in the field and the sliding lens unit often built up enough grit to fuse it in position and the only remedy was medium pressure water and a lot of banging it against something hard, neither of which is available or recommended in tactical situtions. The lens was also soft and came out scratched pretty quickly. The Mag Lite was also availble provided we purchased them out of pocket, but we didn't mind because spare lenses were readily available and you could take the red lens off if needed. With the Code 4 JR. the grit would build up and lock it in the white light position, not very ideal for an infantryman. Yea, I know, the enemy could see red light, but not as quickly as white light and red light doesn't take your night vision away. My two cents. Drop me an email at [email protected] if you want more war stories or uses for flashlights.


----------



## indy1970 (Nov 2, 2007)

Dynacolt said:


> I have just bought a G.T Price Code 4 Jr flashlight form a secondhand shop. I have never seen anything like this before. -It looks and feels a lot like a 2AA maglite but has a small pushbutton rubber switch near the head
> -No markings on the body or head.
> -The head and switch portion unscrews for battery access.
> -It has the up-arrow military mark on the tail with numbers 6230-66-026-4439.
> ...


 


I was just brought one , I know the red filter is for night vision works great with my night vision camera.


----------



## GTG (Dec 12, 2008)

I am interested in G.T. Price flashlights. My brother, Bret, worked as an engineer at their factory in Los Angeles after being wounded in Vietnam. He oversaw a lot of the flashlight design, and I know that he helped with some of the design and early prototypes of the Code 4 Jr. specifically. G.T. Price apparently made these for a short period of time, and was later sued by Maglite over the design and then just decided to stop manufacturing them. They are becoming more difficult to find. I have been looking to purchase one to give to my brother for a few weeks. *Would any of you consider selling one of these Code 4 Jr. lights to me* so I can surprise Bret with it? Feel free to email me at [email protected] if you are interested or have any GT Price stories. Thanks.


----------



## n4zov (Feb 20, 2009)

There were some earlier posts re. a Code 4 Jr.:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/80456


----------



## Ljohn22 (Oct 11, 2014)

Dynacolt said:


> I have just bought a G.T Price Code 4 Jr flashlight form a secondhand shop. I have never seen anything like this before. -It looks and feels a lot like a 2AA maglite but has a small pushbutton rubber switch near the head
> -No markings on the body or head.
> -The head and switch portion unscrews for battery access.
> -It has the up-arrow military mark on the tail with numbers 6230-66-026-4439.
> ...




I found one similar to yours, it was in some things of my deceased sons. He was 82nd Airborne as a Forward Observer. The head is knurled, has a black pocket clip, rubber switch protector with two raised tabs on either side. I've tried everything I can think of to gain access to the battery well, but it will not unscrew. Its well worn, shows lots of wear, but due to the sentimental value, I don't want to mar it further. Anyone have ideas for me?  feel free to contact me @ [email protected]


----------

